# Dateien von einem Server zum anderen...



## ThiGGeR (10. März 2003)

Hi ich bin neu zu euch gestossen und hoffe auf gute zusammenarbeit
zu meinem problem:
ich möchte gerne Daten von einem Webserver (irgendeine Hochschule) auf meinen Wepspace (1&1 oder freenet, könnt ihr euch aussuchen) direkt kopieren, ohne den langwieriegen weg über meine platte machen zu müssen.
Besteht hierzu irgendeine Möglichkeit? Mit normalen ftp-programmen funzt das irgendwie nicht, das prog kopiert zwar die verzeichnisstruktur, aber sobald es an die einzelnen files geht, bricht es ab. Ich bin ratlos.

Und dann würd ich noch gern, wie in diesem thread beschrieben, ein inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen.
Es wurde zwar in dem oben genannten thread auf diesen thread verwiesen, aber da tut sich leider auch nix mehr.
Ich habe keinen eigenen server und auch kein apache!
Also wie kriege ich auf normalem webspace ein inhaltsverzeichnis hin, ohne immer alles mit FP&co bearbeiten zu müssen?

so ich glaub das reicht für den anfang...
Danke
der ThiGGeR


----------



## ThiGGeR (14. März 2003)

weiss hier echt keiner ne antwort?
währe doch schon ma schön zu wissen, ob es überhaupt geht!
bitte um antwort!
ciao
der -=ThiGGeR=-


----------



## Tim C. (14. März 2003)

es geht via fxp (file exchange protokoll). Allerdings müssen dazu beide Server den passive mode (meine das wäre es, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher) unterstützen. Tun sie das nicht, klappts auch nicht. Ausserdem brauchst du nen ftp clienten der das kann (FlashFXP, SmartFTP).


----------



## dfd1 (14. März 2003)

Schon mal mit dem FTP-Programm FlashFXP probiert?? Eine Trial-Version findest du unter www.flashfxp.com/.
Mit diesem Programm hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme beim flashen (on-the-fly).

Kann aber auch sein, dass einer von deinen Servern dies nicht akzeptiert. Dann geht es leider nur über die lokale Festplatte.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Greetz:
dfd1


----------



## ThiGGeR (14. März 2003)

wow nu gings aber fix
woran erkenn ich den ob die server den "passiv" mode unterstützen?
Mit smartFTP hab ichs schon probiert, probier nu erstma den andern aus....
danke


----------



## ThiGGeR (14. März 2003)

ich nochma...mit dem flash dings ging auch net....
schade eigentlich!
hmmm


----------



## Paule (14. März 2003)

dann siehts wohl danach aus ,dass mindestens einer der server das nicht unterstützt


----------



## ThiGGeR (14. März 2003)

naja dann währe das eine problem ja geklärt...
aber was ist mit dem inhaltsverzeichnis für webspace?
hat da jemand ahnung von?


----------



## Tim C. (14. März 2003)

Hast du PHP auf dem Webspace zur Verfügung ? Wenn ja dann kann man das recht einfach umsetzen.


----------



## ThiGGeR (14. März 2003)

wie php?
was brauch ich denn? wasn das?
gibts irgendwo ne anleitung?


----------



## Tim C. (14. März 2003)

PHP ist eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wenn dein Webspace die unterstützt, könnte ich dir ganz schnell ein wenige Zeilen langes Script präsentieren, welches das Directory Listing für dich übernimmt.


----------



## ThiGGeR (15. März 2003)

hab herausgefunden, dass php unterstützt wird...
kannst du mir dann bitte mal sonen script schicken und mir sagen, wie man es in die seite einfügt..
danke


----------



## strao (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *es geht via fxp (file exchange protokoll). Allerdings müssen dazu beide Server den passive mode (meine das wäre es, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher) unterstützen. Tun sie das nicht, klappts auch nicht.*


Klappts wohl.

In diesem fall brauchst du eine Wingateengine über die du flashen kannst.


----------

